# can you partition an MP3 player?



## Agent_Riot (May 13, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right catergory. Anyway, i'm considering getting a "jumpdrive" for carrying around large files (1gb sounds good), but i'm also considering getting a mp3 player, probably a creative or apple one. My question is, if I buy say, a 5gb creative zen micro, can use 1gb of it for storage and the other 4g's for music playing?
I doubt it, but I thought i'd ask.

Thanks,
Agent_Riot


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, one of my friends does this sort of thing, but he doesn't partition it.

when you mount it, it shows up as one large drive...

there is nothing stopping you from putting non-music on there, it simply won't show anything but music in the playlist.

so, just make a folder inside it named "data" or something and then put the other stuff in there, and your mp3 player won't even see that stuff if it's not music.

p.s., it's the same with digital cameras, when i travel, sometimes i use portable firefox and portable gaim from my camera.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I wouldn't. You can, but it is easier and less risky to just create another folder.

BTW, you can't use iPods as flash drives because the hard drives are encrypted. You will need a seperate utility to store regular files on it.


----------



## kooldude155 (Nov 6, 2007)

erm i think this will work, plug the MP3 Player into the computer, right click the my computer icon and choose Manage, along the list on the left choose " Disk Management ", then look for your MP3 Player label e.g. MP3 or Media Stick or My Music MP3, its file system is FAT32, NOT NTFS, and has a diffrent icon to everything else the icon should look like a Floppy drive with a floppy Diskette, right click that and choose "Format" then choose "Yes" after doing that press next and a complete format and choose whichever drive letter you want, this dont matter entirely then press next and finish, wait for it to format, now the MP3 is just a Data stick and will no longer play music.


----------

